# Can I use DTV Tivo as a regular Tivo for cable?



## sihawker (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a regular DTV Tivo that I would like to use with Comcast as a Tivo is that possible?


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

sihawker said:


> I have a regular DTV Tivo that I would like to use with Comcast as a Tivo is that possible?


You cannot use a Directivo (DTV Tivo) with cable or Dish Network, etc. The reason is DTV service has to be activated on the receiver (ie hooked up to a Directv dish and activated). Good luck


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

No, a DirecTV TiVo can not record any signal, but a DirecTV signal. (Exception: the HD DirecTV TiVo can record OTA broadcasts.)


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

A DirecTivo has proprietary tuners than can only receive and decrypt signals from a DirecTV satellite. It cannot be used with any other service provider. A standalone Tivo can be used to connect to your cable system, although you will need a cable box to tune in any encrypted channels. If you have digital cable then you will need a Tivo that can handle those signals.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

old7 said:


> No, a DirecTV TiVo can not record any signal, but a DirecTV signal. (Exception: the HD DirecTV TiVo can record OTA broadcasts.)


So does this mean it is possible to use the HR10-250 to manually record OTA without a subscription to DirectTv? I have a colleage at work who simply wants something to record OTA broadcasts and does not need the scheduling. Just record and playback.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

HighVoltage said:


> So does this mean it is possible to use the HR10-250 to manually record OTA without a subscription to DirectTv? I have a colleage at work who simply wants something to record OTA broadcasts and does not need the scheduling. Just record and playback.


Not possible. An active DVR subscription is required for any recording capability with the HR10-250. And you would have no Guide Data without a subscription. You can watch "Live TV" on OTA channels, but that's about it.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Not possible. An active DVR subscription is required for any recording capability with the HR10-250. And you would have no Guide Data without a subscription. You can watch "Live TV" on OTA channels, but that's about it.


And, that is only digital OTA signals, just for clarity's sake. If your friend's TV doesn't have a digital tuner (one capable of tuning in the hi-def signals), it's not going to record his analog OTA signals.


----------

